# Another MK4 on Air. Mason-tech and accuair install.



## JDriver1.8t (May 20, 2005)

When at the Southern Worthesee show in Helen, GA I met Scott.
We worked out a deal where I would travel up to his shop and have a full setup installed.
On May 30th I left my in Raleigh, NC and started my 7300 mile tour of the country. One week later I was at the Wustefest show in Las Vegas. 
Two weeks later I was in Ohio getting bagged.
Here are the results:
Before bags
























The wheel specs are:
18x8.5 et27 245/35/18
19x8.5 et35 255/30/19
I would be able to go lower, but my tires rest in the fenders because of their width, and my side skirts are 1/4'' from the ground.
After bags:








90%








50% and close to ride height








10% and have to raise the front to cruise, but can't turn








Dumped
















Can someone make a .gif with the following files?
http://s6.photobucket.com/albu...1.jpg
http://s6.photobucket.com/albu...2.jpg
http://s6.photobucket.com/albu...3.jpg
http://s6.photobucket.com/albu...4.jpg

_Modified by JDriver1.8t at 9:24 PM 6-23-2009_


_Modified by JDriver1.8t at 9:26 PM 6-23-2009_


----------



## Matt Crooke (May 10, 2001)

*Re: Another MK4 on Air. Mason-tech and accuair install. (JDriver1.8t)*

Looking good! I was really excited to see how it turned out after talking to Scott about it all weekend. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
-Matt


----------



## v2. (Oct 19, 2007)

not my style on looks but http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif on the air setup


----------



## MadTextureYo (Jun 10, 2006)

i can dig it, need to drop that front a tad more though.


----------



## Matt Crooke (May 10, 2001)

*Re: (MadTextureYo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MadTextureYo* »_i can dig it, need to drop that front a tad more though.









The tires are holding it up apparently, as well as the tie rods, plus the skirts are about 1/16" off the ground as it sits in the photos from what I hear.
With some smaller tires and the tie rods notched it should sit on the ground. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
-Matt


----------



## vwdgood (Jul 31, 2000)

*Re: (MadTextureYo)*

car looks great. and thumbs up to a company/scott that builds his components and does complete installs unlike other companies in here.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

*Re: (vwdgood)*

looks great dude http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
how do you like the accuair?


_Modified by [email protected] at 12:21 AM 6-24-2009_


----------



## JDriver1.8t (May 20, 2005)

*Re: (vwdgood)*

The car could sit a lot lower. When I empty the bags, the controller tells me there is an obstruction that keeps it from dropping all the way. That obstruction is my tires.
I may throw on my 17s and put some blocks under the tires (so I don't kill the skirts) to see how low it goes before the tie-rods get in the way.
Lots of pictures can be found at photobucket: JDriver18t
I really like the Accuair setup. The ease of use is fantastic, and I have already found the auto level feature to be fantastic with the various loadings of my car on the ride home.
I do wish I knew what pressure my bags were operating at, but it isn't a big deal.
Something that people seamed to be concerned about. The accuair system will not let you overfill the bags. Once you hit the systems preset maximum height, it will not let greater pressure into the bags.
If the car was very heavily loaded and you tried to run at max height, there may be problems, but I dont see that being an issue.


_Modified by JDriver1.8t at 12:22 AM 6-24-2009_


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

awesome write up. i really hope more people go with accuair as it really offers a lot more in terms of features. not to mention the ease of use http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## SoloGLI (Jan 20, 2005)

*FV-QR*

Looks awesome!! Wish I could have seen this on air at Wustefest. Congrats on getting it installed http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## nolangherity (Dec 22, 2005)

congrats on the setup... but your ride height is pretty laughable.


----------



## JDriver1.8t (May 20, 2005)

*Re: (justrave)*

Unlike most people, I didn't get bags to go low. My ride height is exactly where I want it, moderate drop. You also never see people running meaty tires when on air, but I value traction.
The sole reason for air was ride comfort and easy adjustability (up).
I was tired of eating inner axle joints when riding on a H&R race cup kit.
Originally, I wasn't even going to have the frame notched. This setup would go VERY low though. I have no doubt that with different skirts, tires, and a little more notch work I could set it all the way on the ground.


----------



## psi glx (Jul 24, 2000)

*Re: Another MK4 on Air. Mason-tech and accuair install. (JDriver1.8t)*

congrats on the setup - i need to meet up with you sometime to check out the accuair


----------



## MidwestDubMafia (Sep 24, 2007)

*Re: Another MK4 on Air. Mason-tech and accuair install. (psi glx)*

i think you need to get a regular 2 bag grill and just shave the bumper notch. would look 100x nicer


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 5, 2007)

*Re: Another MK4 on Air. Mason-tech and accuair install. (MidwestDubMafia)*

Nice pics, D!
At this point, the only thing keeping the front of the car from going lower is the lack of tie rod notches and the tall side skirts. If those two were out of the equation, his car would be tucking at least 1/2" rim up front. We knew that the sideskirts would be the limiting factor, so we didn't spend the time to notch for the tie rods. In fact, we were amazed that the front tires tucked at all (245/35 BFG KDW's are some MEATY tires!).
Here are a few pics we took along the way...
















I hope this notch meets Vortex approval


----------



## Jester2893 (May 2, 2008)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *MidwestDubMafia* »_i think you need to get a regular 2 bag grill and just shave the bumper notch. would look 100x nicer


that & loose the sideskirts, but hey its your car.
Air looks good though. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## .:1of1500:. (Jun 18, 2003)

*Re: (vwdgood)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdgood* »_car looks great. and thumbs up to a company/scott that builds his components and does complete installs unlike other companies in here.

What's your beef dude?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2009)

*FV-QR*

looks awesome! thats a great looking notch as well, i dont think that will be cracking anytime soon.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
ps. i do all installs myself...


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

those appear to be the new struts from mason-tech. just curious, what kind of lift do you get out of the front? measurements if you don't mind. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Retromini (Nov 7, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

Haha such a sick strut color http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Retromini)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Retromini* »_Haha such a sick strut color http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

rite?? haha


----------



## dorbritz (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: Another MK4 on Air. Mason-tech and accuair install. (JDriver1.8t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JDriver1.8t* »_
Can someone make a .gif with the following files?

_Modified by JDriver1.8t at 9:26 PM 6-23-2009_


----------



## SoloGLI (Jan 20, 2005)

*FV-QR*

Nice gif


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 5, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_those appear to be the new struts from mason-tech. just curious, what kind of lift do you get out of the front? measurements if you don't mind. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

The front struts have a full 6.5" of travel from fully collapsed to fully extended.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

And what is the measurement from the bottom of the strut to the bottom bag plate?
Thanks scott http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

lookin good scott! keep me updated


----------



## JDriver1.8t (May 20, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (corrado_sean2)*

Didn't get the bottom of the strut to the bottom of the bag. I'll see if I can get that tomorrow.
Height all the way up:
FL: 26.5
FR: 26.75
RL: 28
RR: 27.75
Height all the way down:
FL: 22.5
FR: 22.5
RL: 23
RR: 23
With smaller tires, I'm positive that I could get less than 22'' maybe close to 21'' in the front with a little more work.


----------



## Static-- (Jan 23, 2008)

*FV-QR*

what kind of bags does the mason tech kit use?
on the rears


_Modified by Static-- at 5:03 PM 6-25-2009_


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Static--)*

Looks like Universal bags.
The car looks good, I like it. It's different, but in the good way, not in the "I'm trying too hard to be different and my car looks like sh*t because of it". http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## fishmando (Aug 27, 2005)

Hmmmm... another bag option, they look sick.


----------



## Tri-Lit (Jan 8, 2004)

*Re: (fishmando)*

they look just like bagyards except the bottom plate is welded.
bilsteins, air house 2's, 6 bolts on the bottom, etc. damn, really couldn't conjure up your own strut design? http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (Tri-Lit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Tri-Lit* »_they look just like bagyards except the bottom plate is welded.
bilsteins, air house 2's, 6 bolts on the bottom, etc. damn, really couldn't conjure up your own strut design? http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 

haha design a macpherson strut with a fixed bag and see what you can come up with dumbass. how come no one else calls out coilover companies? crap coils, thread, perches...damn come up with your own design.


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: (corrado_sean2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *corrado_sean2* »_
haha design a macpherson strut with a fixed bag and see what you can come up with dumbass. how come no one else calls out coilover companies? crap coils, thread, perches...damn come up with your own design. 

X****ing2
there's only SO much that can be done...Shorten it, change the valving and come up with your own way to attach the bag.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

*Re: (Still Fantana)*

All I can say is that the struts look awesome and I agree with Sean
and Justin. 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif to Scott.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 5, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Thanks! There really is more than meets the eye with our new struts. While it may bear resemblance to other struts, our construction methods are quite different.


----------



## Banana.Phone (Jun 3, 2008)

This reminds me of my transport truck. Love the colour of the struts Scott http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Looks like air ride has came even further. Any pics of the controller?


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

wheels and tires are WAY TOO BIG.. it needs more low...


----------



## Banana.Phone (Jun 3, 2008)

*Re: (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_wheels and tires are WAY TOO BIG.. it needs more low... 

Here is the problem
The wheel specs are:
18x8.5 et27 245/35/18
19x8.5 et35 255/30/19
It's not a Chrysler Crossfire







just playin
Why staggered (heights) though?


----------



## JDriver1.8t (May 20, 2005)

*Re: (Banana.Phone)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Banana.Phone* »_
Here is the problem
The wheel specs are:
18x8.5 et27 245/35/18
19x8.5 et35 255/30/19
It's not a Chrysler Crossfire







just playin
Why staggered (heights) though?


I was going for Plymouth Prowler








These are 'practice' wheels. I plan on my next set being a custom 18x8..5 and 19x10. The next set of tires will be a 235/35 and 265/30.
There really isn't a reason, other than I like the subtle difference it makes to the looks.


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (JDriver1.8t)*

Tires are still too big. Its not even that the wheels are sttagered in height, a 235 on a 8.5 is huge. 
To each his own but its killing the stance.


----------

